
Amazon shoots for total cloud domination - kennethh
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/02/aws-shoots-for-total-cloud-domination/
======
scdoshi
All this competition is great.

Let's hope the competitive pressure does not result in poorly thought out
features/products pushed out quickly and killed a few years later.

